# uk woman marrying egyption nal natonal



## WAFFLE (May 5, 2013)

ok.I' m new to the forum..essentially looking for info on two counts; length of time to complete civil marriage in Cairo which will satisfy both Egyptian protocols and allow an appliation for a visa to UK.

Have satisfied myself with info required but have a few asides I'd like to clarify.

I'm 51, f, prospective spouse is 21 ergo diffence of 30 years( don' t require guidance, yes can see eyebrows raising, guffaws, fingers reaching for keyboards to warn of such folly). I am well aware of the potential issues of such; am ostensibly of sound mind, well informed, an educated professional who has found a person of outstanding maturity and a pure mind. OK, I will concede this may be due to the fact that he is still too new to be corrupted but will leave it at that!

To the advice I seek: 

I read that where there's an age difference exceeding 25 years an additional ' approval' is necessary. Where in the array of hoops is this done and how?

How long does it take to effect the marriage from start to finish approximately..are there any obvious hiccups to avoid? I have read some fairly compehensive advices both here and on British Embassy site with regard procedure and process. And costs incurred would be helpful..a general sum cost is suffice.

The next query is about application for a visa for said spouse. I am a professional with a job opportunity for husband ( yes might be jumping the gun but aim to be positive - Law of Attraction works infiniftely well). Might mention here have not been married previously and have no children.

So..what kind of visa do we apply for..is there some Egyptian method of rationale on these matters?

Such a lot of contradictory and vague advice on what migt be the most effective way to go about this. Fiancê visa, holiday visa, residency..some people have indicated it is unlikely that the latte will be successful etc. So looking for some definitive advice of recent standing which might help me to fashion a plan of action. Timescales and procedures and processes woild be most welcome.

I don' t see the point of electing to marry if we have to conduct a remote relationship so seems best to aim for the opportunity of a life in the UK. I have no issue with what happens later, it's now that matters to me.

How might I ensure I go aroundthings the correct way? And how migt I be best informed?

Thanks so much to anyone for their help. In anticipation...

Excuse selling errors. ?am typing from a tablet which is highly irritatng when trying to correct..ggrrr


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

The administrators will delete this post as its been covered before. 

All I can say is "Really?!?!?!"

It appears to be a sham marriage in order to acquire citizenship by a foreign national. In America, the immigration officials go over such an application with a fine toothed comb. I'm sure it is the same in the UK.


----------



## WAFFLE (May 5, 2013)

mmm..thanks for your reply..I'm not sure you intended to cause offence. Whether you meant it appears a sham marriage to you or it will to the authorities is unclear. And I know it may be perceived as such, but am sure the truth will prevail. I've been a clinical psychologist for nigh on 30 years and counselled every Tom, Dick and Harry whose marriages, co- habitation arrangements have been dire whether of a brevity so brief or something long-standing. There is no guarantees in anything we do. I'd go as far to say we are largely unsuited to marriage in its true form. I had chosen not to be married at all nor have children and was as surprised as well as made outstandingly happy when I first encountered this young man. I'm too a well developed individual to trifle with mundane utterings and silly aspirations of the young uneducated mind. I assure you thisxwas a meeting of minds and something of a numinous quality. Indeed I would stake my reputation and integrity on it, with no doubt. I will add though that there may be changes over time in feelings, but that does not have to negate a genuine love that might be time limited. People pass through our lives for many reasons..some profound encounters last but minutes..other people are there for the duration..nonetheless it's the relationships and how they make you feel that define your life. Expecting a love that lasts forever, whilst Utopian, is not necessary. Love is shown in many forms and lessons learned when needed ( in my humble view). It is understanding that people bring learning,which might form good or bad experiences, with the gift of a relationship. It is acceptance of that and understanding we can only live a life through our own eyes and through our own, good or bad, choices, that sets us free. 

Oh sorry have digressed. I just hope we can convince the authorities we are a genuine couple, albeit unconventional, and indeed it is not a sham. He and I share something special. Walahy. It takes a long time finding real gold in among all the dross...for me it took an extremely long time. I need no sanction to know what I already know. 

Thanks for replying though..do have a very nice day


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

WAFFLE said:


> mmm..thanks for your reply..I'm not sure you intended to cause offence. Whether you meant it appears a sham marriage to you or it will to the authorities is unclear. And I know it may be perceived as such, but am sure the truth will prevail. I've been a clinical psychologist for nigh on 30 years and counselled every Tom, Dick and Harry whose marriages, co- habitation arrangements have been dire whether of a brevity so brief or something long-standing. There is no guarantees in anything we do. I'd go as far to say we are largely unsuited to marriage in its true form. I had chosen not to be married at all nor have children and was as surprised as well as made outstandingly happy when I first encountered this young man. I'm too a well developed individual to trifle with mundane utterings and silly aspirations of the young uneducated mind. I assure you thisxwas a meeting of minds and something of a numinous quality. Indeed I would stake my reputation and integrity on it, with no doubt. I will add though that there may be changes over time in feelings, but that does not have to negate a genuine love that might be time limited. People pass through our lives for many reasons..some profound encounters last but minutes..other people are there for the duration..nonetheless it's the relationships and how they make you feel that define your life. Expecting a love that lasts forever, whilst Utopian, is not necessary. Love is shown in many forms and lessons learned when needed ( in my humble view). It is understanding that people bring learning,which might form good or bad experiences, with the gift of a relationship. It is acceptance of that and understanding we can only live a life through our own eyes and through our own, good or bad, choices, that sets us free.
> 
> Oh sorry have digressed. I just hope we can convince the authorities we are a genuine couple, albeit unconventional, and indeed it is not a sham. He and I share something special. Walahy. It takes a long time finding real gold in among all the dross...for me it took an extremely long time. I need no sanction to know what I already know.
> 
> Thanks for replying though..do have a very nice day


You do realise that at some time he will take an egyptian wife as he will want children and also his family will put pressure on him to take an egyptian wife....if you have met them then yes they will make you feel very welcome but in their eyes you are just a source of money to them nothing more.My advice is take off your rose tinted glasses and come back to reality as you are nothing more to him than a means to get out of Egypt.I have seen this time after time and believe me it always end in tears.As for convincing the authorities....well good luck on that one as don't you realise they also have seen the same scenario a million times over.


----------



## WAFFLE (May 5, 2013)

thanks, oo another hardened heart..I did say I wasn't in search of advice on that side of things..have been visiting Egypt 2/3 times a year for last 20..domiciled there for 3..know all about the culture, the religious and the hypocrisy; and well acquainted with the fact that had it not been for the fact that women allow themselves to be manipulated and are intent like you say to hanging on to the rose tinted specs, men wouldn't get away with what they do. No-one can do to you something which you do not play a part in. I'm well aware of the pros and cons but I can make an informed choice. Of course he may elect later to have an Egyptian wife. It will not be while I'm with him. Thatwill be my choice. If I' m alive I'd leave, if not I say yes, go and find a wife and have yoyr children. Why not? I am not selfish and only expect people to do what I want them to do. We have a choice always. Things just are what they are. If things are yesterday's news, forget it and move on. Always works for me, wouldn't wastevtime worrying what happened as can do nothing about it and tomorrow..that will take care of itself. Thx for your rep,y..nice of you to respond.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

getting married is no problem (although i have heard that egyptian authorities often are against older female/younger male marriages), it will be the visa that is the issue.

the government will review your case over and over as it the type that sends out the BIGGEST red flags. i cannot say that they will give you any type of visa; honestly, don't expect one. you'll need to check with UK requirements to figure out which visas allow for work permits.

and yes, my jaw is on the table after reading this. and the guffaws are plentiful, as well...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

I am closing this thread as all the questions asked have been gone through many times before.


----------

